# What is the best beginner slingshot for hunting?



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

What slingshot(s) do you guys recommend for me and if you know if u can try to link an eBay site that has it,

Thank u for quick and helpfull advice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

The one on your avatar :naughty:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The one that you are most accurate with. There is no "magical hunting slingshot." Find one you like, that is comfortable and can shoot very accurately. Band it up with hunting bands, shoot your hunting ammo and practice, practice, practice,


----------



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

Nah that took me like 20 shots to hit it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

I know but from your past what do you recommend, which one was easier or more accurate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nveysalli said:


> I know but from your past what do you recommend, which one was easier or more accurate
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Accuracy depends on the shooter, band type and ammo mostly. I personally love the Maxim design from Simple-Shot. I know many love the Hathcock Target Sniper from Pocket Predator while others prefer naturals of other manufactured frames.

It really all comes down to the und user and preference.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I personally would advise to use whatever you can shoot best. To me it would make no difference so long as you can hit with it and it would have enough power/velocity to kill birds or small animals with the first hit. If you use double theraband gold, say 1cm or 12mm wide and at least 9mm lead or steel ammo that would be good enough with a proper hit on the animal, say head or neck shots. Some would recommend bigger/heavier ammo. It's a choice between speed and weight/mass. Personally I'd use 9mm or 10mm steel or lead.

As an entry level slingshot that does shoot well with both tubes and bands is a simple $5 wire frame bought at Wallmart but if you want to spend the money, a Hathcock or Scorpion from Bill Hays are nice as well as the "Torque" from Simple Shot. I like you'llshootyoureyeout (Matt) pinkey hole designs as well for they are stable in the hand, light weight and well designed to fit nicely in the hand. You might try a $5 F16 from Wallmart first to see if you like hunting with a slingshot before you go further...or a Trumark arm braced model. Arm braced sling shots are easier to hold with strong bands than unbraced models.

I agree with JT, there is no actual "hunting" slingshot although many are advertised as such to get you to buy them. Advertising is supposed to encourage sales, right? The advertising department would also advertise the same slingshot as a "target model" to those who can't/don't/won't hunt. Just about anything you can shoot well with enough power to do the job is a "hunting slingshot". Keep it pretty simple and untechnical. Some over emphasize tech, really sling shots are pretty simple. Owniing a "high tech" super duper laser "tactical" slingshot doesn't make you a good shot. Ownership is not a substitute for 1000s of rounds of practice. There are arm chair sports enthusiasts who would be lousy at the game but experts in the reclining arm chair.

I wish this dang rain would stop so I COULD SHOOT A LITTLE!!!! [email protected]#$%^&


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sources
Trumark at http://www.slingshots.com/ arm brace model is FS-1, most ergo online order + shipping $12.95
Marksman http://www.marksman.com/slingshots.php model 3040 folding arm brace
DO NOT GET THE ADUJSTABLE slingshot...the arm brace is opposite of what it should be and will need bending to accommodate the average arm.
you'llshootyoureyeout PM Matt on this forum's PM service

You asked for an Ebay link.
Marksman steel sling shots http://www.ebay.com/bhp/marksman-slingshot Marksman folding, $8 - $11.95
Trumark aluminum sling shots http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=marksman+slingshot&_from=R40&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC2.A0.H0.Xtrumark+slingshot.TRS0&_nkw=trumark+slingshot&_sacat=0

simpleshot.com has as Bill Hays, excellent service.

pocketpreditor.com (Bill Hays models) which sells the Pocket Predator and Hathcock series. Beware of a UK outfit which sells knock offs of Bill's fine products. They are not the same thing. If you have a special preference, talk to Bill.

Bill Hays will try his best to modify a slingshot to fit your hand or make you one...go to pocketpreditor.com and

But JT has it right, it's just personal preference and any SS will do so long as you can shoot it accurately, let's say, hitting the end of a pop or beer can at least fifty percent of the time at 10 meters (about 11 yards) That would suffice for enough accuracy to go hunting but miss a few. For me the first shot of the day is never on target yet as far as I know everything is the same as the 20th shot...but evidently there's something I do or the sling shot does (sort of impossible since slingshots don't "do" anything except get shot!) that pulls the shot off to the right, low, each first shot. A game shot is a "first shot" usually so your "first shot" shot is the one that usually puts meat in the fry pan. Most game won't wait around to be shot at the second shot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

All slingshots are suitable for hunting. If it took you 20 shots to hit that squirrel then it must mean that you are not very accurate and you need more practice, other shooters would hit that squirrel with the first shot (not meant to offend you in any way).

Everyone got a preference in slingshot styles, i personally like the dankung classic designs, a simple steel ringshooter,

Here are a couple pics of game i hunted with a dankung design..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Heres a link to dankung's website where they sell those slingshots http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-c-90.html


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I regret spamming the thread but evidently something is acting up and I can't edit posts right.

PM Matt, you'llshootyoureyeout for his line of fine polyethylene sling shots, customizing welcome. See his galleries. Likewise he will do his best to make you a customized slingshot. He uses high density polyethylene plastic which floats like wood but is waterproof and strong. I would recommend one of his new 3/4" thich pinkey hole slingshots, they come naked or banded/pouched...per your pull weight preference and he sells banded pouches for spares as well.

Rain stopped finally, I took some kids to school down at the village in my jeep, was raining, so NOW finally I can shoot some cans dang it!!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i`m not a hunter , or the best shot around but two quality slingshots i have that are easy to shoot well , and forgiving

are the hayes`hathcock sniper ` and simple shot ` scout` both are reasonable priced and tuff as nails . don `t think you

could go wrong with either starting out . but like everyone says there no substitute for practice ----


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree that your avatar slinghsot is completely ok, especialy if properly banded, and for this I suggest you visit Hunting section of this forum, but also try this: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?hl=%2Beffective+%2Bhunting+%2Bsetups

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

" the slingshot does not make the hunter, the hunter makes the slingshot "


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend If I had too suggest a slingshot....the Scout at simple_shot....then practice practice practice..learn that slingshot..

as other people any slingshot will do for a Quote~Hunting slingshot..with proper band set or tubes with leather pouch......it all comes

from many many hours of practice....if you are some what new at shooting..I would suggest start with a soda pop can at 20 feet....

when you are able to hit that soda pop can say 9 times out of 10..every time then move the distance to 30 feet ..and start all over again..

I am not the greatest shot but working at 30 feet for my self..it took me over a year to hit a soda pop can 49 times out of 50 shots...

I have now worked my way down to 1 inch size targets at 20 feet.....hitting fair 7 out of 10 shots..still not good enough for me yet..

Best to you with what you decide to do ...after that ..practice practice practice.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

What I'm about to say is debatable but there are two factors why you aren't hitting with your natural fork. Again, this is debatable.

1. The forks are too close together and band congestion happens as the bands approach the fork with the pouch bunching up as well. Slow motion video's I've seen on youtube show this. I call it "band bunch" or "band congestion". Like traffic congestion with too many cars in a small space, it happens with bands, too much stuff trying to go through a small space.
Those who would debate this...one is Charles, he does super fine with narrow fork slingshots. I don't. So there is something he is doing that I am not doing that hits that can.

2. Your form possibly is inconsistent, that is, you hold the SS differently each shot...canted one way or the other or slaunchwise. (that is a technical word ya know...hehe). The pouch position is super important and Charlies has a "speed bump" tutorial video that is excellent on this forum's appropriate section (which??? HELP!!) He brings out the fact that holing the pouch right is all the difference in the world with accuracy. He is right. Anchor point, part of your "form" or "stance" has to be the exact same each shot...if your pouch is high, low, left or right, that greatly affects the impact point of your shot. I posted the other day what only a few millimeters of variance on pouch hold does to an impact point 10 meters away. If your anchor point is spot on, thatis, less than 2mm variance (2mm is about the length of a flea) would hit a 4 inch target each time at 10 meters, the so called international standard range (if there is such a thing really).

Now, go out and practice, being very very self critical on form. I still suggest a $5 F-16 at Wallmart if they have them or similar metal wire frame and advise a slightly more expensive one with a folding arm brace if allowed in your state (NY, no and Austrailia no and maybe more "no's" so check with lawmen).

I know anchor point is super important because with my bench rested sling shot carbine, there is no variance on pouch anchor point and I can practically drive a nail with that carbine, anchored and not moving. That has a simple and medium sized "Y" fork with nno whoop de doo laser or other doo dads other than a peep sight. Off hand I can hit a can 15 meters each shot with it, proving that since I can't do that with any of my SSs, and can with the carbine, that my anchor point is not consistent. It's dang hard to get it so, believe me.

So think before you sink a wad into a hand made sling shot costing more than $15 for a whole kit...ammo etc.. You can always use a folding sling shot or just a plain Jane wire frame in your glove box or fishing tackle box or day pack while on a stroll. Go for the fancy pants stuff after you can keep a can rolling at 10 meters.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I just love how constructive Chuck is. His posts seem to always be full of useful information. If I wrote such long posts, they would be complete nonsense, so I'll stick to getting to my point. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend Nothing fancy about a this slingshot...it is small..all Natural White Oak banded up with .030 latex straight cut 1/2" wide x 10" long so the band can be

adjusted for the draw length..real boot leather pouch......I shoot this all the time...so not a real big investment involved....

Showed in the picture is a soda pop can hit many times from 25 feet..using 5/16" steel ammo....Practice Practice Practice...

Best too you my friend...May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

These guys are right it dont matter you can modify Junk around use it or buy one worth having or make your own natural.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

One thing you need to understand is that EVERYONE shoots differently. What works for me may not work for you and vice versa. For that reason in my opinion your first slingshot should be the absolute most multifaceted one you can find so I'd suggest the scout from simple shot shooting sports. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots/products/scout-2-slingshot

You can use all 3 grips with it, hammer, pinch, and thumb supported.

You can use all band types with it, tube, looped tube, flat, and flat tapered.

You can shoot both over the forks and through the forks.

Basically, the scout allows you to test every possible shooting style you could want to try in order to find what works best for you. It is also ridiculously easy to setup and swap bandsets.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would suggest the best slingshot for hunting is the one in your hand, and how accurate you are with it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

